# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Καρύστου [Historic photos of Karystos]

## Nicholas Peppas

A wonderful postcard of *Karystos* from 1976.
Karystos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια πολύ παλιότερη εικόνα, σίγουρα προπολεμική, με αρκετά ιστιοφόρα.

karistos.jpg
πηγή: Πλωτώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice picture of _Karystos_. When? I am dying to find out the ship...  

Karystos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι το ΡΕΝΑ, έχει και δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The steamship *Panagia* doing the route Piraeus, _Karystos_, Kymi, Skyros, Skiathos, Skopelos, Glossa Alonissos, Trikeri (!) on May 19, 1922
19220519 Panagia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice sequence of *Karystos* postcards in chronological order

Karystos.jpg Karystos2.jpg Karystos3.jpg Karystos5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Elsewhere, you will find a presentation of a number of passenger ships that were doing the North and South Evoikos routes, from Aliveri to Karystos and Kymi, often with stops (or starts) from Rafina. Many were continuing to the northern Cyclades islands. 

 I presented already the steamship _Karystos_ of 130 tons.  https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread...Kythnos-Mihail

 Another Karystos was named *Karystos Togia* and was short-lived although much bigger than the first one! She was built in 1869 and had 845 tons. (see http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthr...020#post233020)
_
Kostas_ (see http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthr...026#post233026) was a small ship that seemed to have concentrated on the Southern Evoikos routes all the way to Karystos. She belonged to the Togias family and is often confused with _Constantinos Togias_! (see https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread...t=konstantinos)

 But there was another *Constantinos*, a small ship belonging to the well known _Hatziconstantis Bros Line. See http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthr...037#post233037_
 A versatile ship active in the 1910s and 1920s, *Constantinos* had 213 tons..
 Another small passenger ship of just 182 tons was *Vasiliki* that was built in 1879 and belonged to Togias and then Ritsonis Bros... See https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?71546-%C2%E1%F3%E9%EB%E9%EA%DE-Vasiliki-Tourmaline-Jessie

And finally the *Panagia* (see http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=59859)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από καιρό θέλαμε να κάνουμε ένα δώρο στον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.*
Νομίζω ότι τώρα το βρήκαμε το βιβλίο.

Πρόκειται για το εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα που επιμελήθηκε ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* με τίτλο *"Καρυστία ταξίδι στο χρόνο"* που κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *Κίνητρο Ε. Καλέμη.*

Στην εισαγωγή αναφέρεται μεταξύ άλλων:
_"Στις σελίδες του λευκώματος φιλοξενούνται φωτογραφίες που απεικονίζουν την πόλη της Καρύστου, του Μαρμαρίου και των περιχώρων τους, με τη μορφή που είχαν κατά τη διάρκεια των ετών 1885-1970. Σκοπός της σύνθεσης είναι να μην χαθεί από τη μνήμη μας η εικόνα του πρώτου μισού του προηγούμενου αιώνα: τα άθικτα τοπία, η αρχιτεκτονική των σπιτιών, οι ασχολίες των κατοίλων, οι γιορτές και οι οικογενειακές εκδηλώσεις τους, τα σχολεία, τα παιδιά και τα παιχνίδια τους. ¶νθρωποι που μοχθούν, συντροφιές που διασκεδάζουν, κλασσικά επαρχιακά καφενεία, καΐκια και πλοία της γραμμής, το απρόσμενο χιόνι, συνιστούν ένα οδοιπορικό στον τόπο και το χρόνο, ένα δίαυλο επικοινωνίας με το χθες...." _ 

Ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* είναι από τον *Πλατανιστό της Καρύστου*. Η περιοχή αυτή δοκιμάστηκε σκληρά τις τελευταίες ημέρες από τις μεγάλες πυρκαγιές που ξέσπασαν εκεί.
Η επίσημη Πολιτεία έστρεψε, για μια ακόμα φορά, τις πλάτες της στην  περιοχή αυτή, καθώς άργησε πάρα πολύ να στείλει εναέρια μέσα πυρόσβεσης.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους όσους βοήθησαν για να εκδοθεί το εξαιρετικό αυτό λεύκωμα.
Πραγματικά, αποτελεί μια πολύ καλή ιδεά για δώρο.

Η Κάρυστος γύρω στα 1900

Karystos1900.jpg

 Το εξώφυλλο του λευκώματος

Καρυστία.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από καιρό θέλαμε να κάνουμε ένα δώρο στον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.*
> Νομίζω ότι τώρα το βρήκαμε το βιβλίο.
> 
> Πρόκειται για το εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα που επιμελήθηκε ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* με τίτλο *"Καρυστία ταξίδι στο χρόνο"* που κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *Κίνητρο Ε. Καλέμη.*
> 
> _...................._
> 
> Ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* είναι από τον *Πλατανιστό της Καρύστου*. Η περιοχή αυτή δοκιμάστηκε σκληρά τις τελευταίες ημέρες από τις μεγάλες πυρκαγιές που ξέσπασαν εκεί.
> Η επίσημη Πολιτεία έστρεψε, για μια ακόμα φορά, τις πλάτες της στην  περιοχή αυτή, καθώς άργησε πάρα πολύ να στείλει εναέρια μέσα πυρόσβεσης.
> ...



Φιλε Αντωνη. Σε υπερευχαριστω για αυτο το εξαιρετικο, το θαυμασιο δωρο!!!  Και να 'ξερες. ...   Σημερα ειναι τα γενεθλια μου!  

Ευχαριστω γι'αυτο το ωραιοτατο λευκωμα.  Φαινεται απιθανη δουλεια

Νικος

----------


## gtogias

> Φιλε Αντωνη. Σε υπερευχαριστω για αυτο το εξαιρετικο, το θαυμασιο δωρο!!! Και να 'ξερες. ... Σημερα ειναι τα γενεθλια μου! 
> 
> Ευχαριστω γι'αυτο το ωραιοτατο λευκωμα. Φαινεται απιθανη δουλεια
> 
> Νικος


Χρόνια πολλά και καλά φίλε Νίκο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φιλε Αντωνη. Σε υπερευχαριστω για αυτο το εξαιρετικο, το θαυμασιο δωρο!!! Και να 'ξερες. ... Σημερα ειναι τα γενεθλια μου! 
> 
> Ευχαριστω γι'αυτο το ωραιοτατο λευκωμα. Φαινεται απιθανη δουλεια
> 
> Νικος


 Χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα φιλε Nicholas!!!

----------


## a.molos

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου στον εξαίρετο φίλο να είναι πάντα καλά και να μας εκπλήσει ευχάριστα με το πλούσιο αρχείο του και τις γνώσεις του.
100χρονος Nicholas!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από καιρό θέλαμε να κάνουμε ένα δώρο στον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.*  Νομίζω ότι τώρα το βρήκαμε το βιβλίο. Πρόκειται για το εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα που επιμελήθηκε ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* με τίτλο *"Καρυστία ταξίδι στο χρόνο"* που κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *Κίνητρο Ε. Καλέμη.*


Φιλε Αντωνη

Το βιβλιο εληφθη και ειναι πραγματι καταπληκτικο. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας.  Οσοι ενδιαφερονται για την *Καρυστο* πρεπει να το παρουν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρο αρθρο για την Καρυστο και  τον Κωνσταντινο Τογια απο τον Σκριπ της 7ης Αυγουστου 1908. Φαινεται οτι η εταιρεια Τογια ειχε ωρισμενα προβληματα....

19080807 Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από καιρό θέλαμε να κάνουμε ένα δώρο στον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.*
> Νομίζω ότι τώρα το βρήκαμε το βιβλίο.
> 
> Πρόκειται για το εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα που επιμελήθηκε ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* με τίτλο *"Καρυστία ταξίδι στο χρόνο"* που κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *Κίνητρο Ε. Καλέμη.*
> 
> .......
> 
> Η Κάρυστος γύρω στα 1900
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53741


Δεν μπορω να μην πω κατι για το θεμα που ξεκινησα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...09&postcount=9 σχετικα με τις πρωτες μερες του _Τογια_ 

Δρομολογιο του *Καρυστος* του Τογια απο τις _22 Ιουλιου 1897_
18970722 KArustos.jpg

Mια μεγαλη ανακοινωση της _30ης Ιανουαριου 1900!!!!
_19000130 Togias.jpg
Να ειναι αυτο το* Μινα* που ηταν 61 τοννων (!) και ειχε αγορασθει απο τον Γουδη (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=goudes)

Mina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κωστας* και το *Κωνσταντινος*, δυο απο τα κλασσικα πλοια που εξυπηρετουσαν την Καρυστο
5.jpg
Konstantinos.jpgKonstantinos2.jpg

Επισης το _Ρενα_
2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η ΑΓΟΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΥ-ΠΑΡΑΛΙΩΝ ΚΑΦΗΡΕΩΣ

Ειδοποιω τους φιλους της Καρυστου οτι ο Γιωργος Τογιας (_gtogias_)και ο υπογραφων βρηκαμε σπανια στοιχεια απο εφημεριδες του 1958 και 1962 που αποκαλυπτουν οτι την εποχη εκεινη το Υπουργειο Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας επιδοτουσε την αγονη γραμμη "*Καρυστου-Παραλιων Καφηρεως*". Φαινεται οτι καποια πετρελαιοκινητα και βενζινοπλοια εκαναν αυτη την γραμμη, ειδικα ενα πλοιαριο *Δοξα* το 1962. Κοιταξτε
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=13 και την συζητηση που ακολουθει

19620202 Panorm Agones.jpg

Τελικα βρηκαμε τους μικρους ορμους οπου επιανε το πλοιαριο της αγονου γραμμης Καρυστου−Παραλιας Καφηρεως απο μια  ανακοινωση του Υπουργειου Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας της 9ης Νοεμβριου 1958:

Καρυστος, Λιμιωνας, Δραμεσι (σημερα Ευαγγελισμος), Αμυγδαλια, Καλλιανοι και επιστροφη!!!  Δηλαδη το βενζινοπλοιο μας περναγε τον Καβο Ντ' Ορο!
19581109 Kafireus.jpg


Ιδου και ο σχετικος χαρτης
map.jpg

----------


## karystosmar

> A wonderful postcard of *Karystos* from 1976.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35177


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία και αρκετά σπάνια. Συνήθως οι περισσότερες κάρτες είναι από τη δεκαετία του 60 ή προπολεμικές. Ακόμη τη δεκαετία του '70 η Κάρυστος κρατούσε κάτι από τον χαρακτήρα της. Είναι απίστευτο πόσο άλλαξε σε πόσο σχετικά μικρό διάστημα. Εμείς οι Καρυστινοί, νομίζω, μπορούμε να ακόμη να διακρίνουμε μέσα και πέρα από τα ντουβάρια την πόλη που αγαπάμε. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να διατηρήσουμε ό,τι απόμεινε και να παλέψουμε, με νύχια και με δόντια, ώστε ποτέ να μη γίνει ναυπηγείο στις παραδεισένιες παρραλίες μας ή θηριώδη συγκροτήματα από μεζονέτες κάτω από το μοναδικό μας Κάστρο.

----------


## karystosmar

> A nice picture of _Karystos_. When? I am dying to find out the ship... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44759


 Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι του 1960 και το πλοίο είναι μάλλον η Μοσχάνθη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι του 1960 και το πλοίο είναι μάλλον η Μοσχάνθη.


 Φιλε karystosmar ειναι το Ρενα.

----------


## Hellenarc

> Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία και αρκετά σπάνια. Συνήθως οι περισσότερες κάρτες είναι από τη δεκαετία του 60 ή προπολεμικές. Ακόμη τη δεκαετία του '70 η Κάρυστος κρατούσε κάτι από τον χαρακτήρα της. Είναι απίστευτο πόσο άλλαξε σε πόσο σχετικά μικρό διάστημα. Εμείς οι Καρυστινοί, νομίζω, μπορούμε να ακόμη να διακρίνουμε μέσα και πέρα από τα ντουβάρια την πόλη που αγαπάμε. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να διατηρήσουμε ό,τι απόμεινε και να παλέψουμε, με νύχια και με δόντια, ώστε ποτέ να μη γίνει ναυπηγείο στις παραδεισένιες παρραλίες μας ή θηριώδη συγκροτήματα από μεζονέτες κάτω από το μοναδικό μας Κάστρο.


Αν και δεν είμαι Καρύστιος θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσεις φίλε γιατί όχι ναυπηγείο? Εκεί δεν ήταν πάντα, δεμένο με τους ναυτικούς με τα έθιμα  και με την θάλασσα?
Τι είναι καλύτερο τα beach bar με την ηχορύπανση και την κατευθυνόμενη απραγία και αδιαφορία για τα γύρο μας. Τι θες λοιπόν να διασώσεις τα ντουβάρια? Όλα θα πέσουν άψυχα! Η ναυτική μας υπόσταση ποτέ όσο και να προσπαθήσουν

----------


## karystosmar

> Φιλε karystosmar ειναι το Ρενα.


Έχεις δίκιο, το διαπίστωσα μόλις το έστειλα. Αλλά μην έχετε και πολλές απαιτήσεις από μία ΦΙΛΗ !!

----------


## karystosmar

> Αν και δεν είμαι Καρύστιος θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσεις φίλε γιατί όχι ναυπηγείο? Εκεί δεν ήταν πάντα, δεμένο με τους ναυτικούς με τα έθιμα και με την θάλασσα?
> Τι είναι καλύτερο τα beach bar με την ηχορύπανση και την κατευθυνόμενη απραγία και αδιαφορία για τα γύρο μας. Τι θες λοιπόν να διασώσεις τα ντουβάρια? Όλα θα πέσουν άψυχα! Η ναυτική μας υπόσταση ποτέ όσο και να προσπαθήσουν


Τα περισσότερα ναυπηγεία κλείνουν και είναι γνωστό ότι μολύνουν και υποβιβάζουν το περιβάλλον. Η Κάρυστος είχε πάντα (και έχει) καρνάγιο για καϊκια και βάρκες. Νομίζω ότι η περιοχή καλύπτεται απόλυτα από αυτό.

----------


## gtogias

Ο φίλος Roi Baudoin δημοσιεύσει μια όμορφη φωτογραφία της Καρύστου εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...16&postcount=1

----------


## karystosmar

> Ο φίλος Roi Baudoin δημοσιεύσει μια όμορφη φωτογραφία της Καρύστου εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...16&postcount=1


Ευχαριστώ, την έχω δει.

----------


## Hellenarc

> Τα περισσότερα ναυπηγεία κλείνουν και είναι γνωστό ότι μολύνουν και υποβιβάζουν το περιβάλλον. Η Κάρυστος είχε πάντα (και έχει) καρνάγιο για καϊκια και βάρκες. Νομίζω ότι η περιοχή καλύπτεται απόλυτα από αυτό.


Μα νομίζω πως το καρνάγιο έχει κλείσει (το έκλεισαν) και ότι σε αυτό αναφέρεσαι να μην ξαναλειτουργήσει

----------


## karystosmar

> Μα νομίζω πως το καρνάγιο έχει κλείσει (το έκλεισαν) και ότι σε αυτό αναφέρεσαι να μην ξαναλειτουργήσει


Κάθε άλλο. Το καρνάγιο δεν έκλεισε. Απλώς μεταφέρθηκε πιο πέρα (δυτικά) και κάνει θαυμάσια δουλειά. Κάποιος, όμως,  θέλει να ανοίξει ναυπηγείο κανονικό, τύπου Περάματος. Ευτυχώς δεν δόθηκε τελικά άδεια, αλλά πρέπει να είμαστε σε επαγρύπνηση. Δεν συμφωνείς;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι μια πολύ παλιότερη εικόνα, σίγουρα προπολεμική, με αρκετά ιστιοφόρα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37078
> πηγή: Πλωτώ


Το ΕΛΙΑ την χρονολογει του 1912

Karystos1.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από καιρό θέλαμε να κάνουμε ένα δώρο στον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.*
> Νομίζω ότι τώρα το βρήκαμε το βιβλίο.
> 
> Πρόκειται για το εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα που επιμελήθηκε ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* με τίτλο *"Καρυστία ταξίδι στο χρόνο"* που κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *Κίνητρο Ε. Καλέμη.*
> ..............
> 
> Η Κάρυστος γύρω στα 1900
> .............


Για να δουμε εδω μια φωτογραφια της Καρυστου του 1920 απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ και να την συγκρινουμε με την ομορφη φωτογραφια των αρχων του αιωνος που ειχε ανεβασει προ μηνων ο φιλος _Roi_Baudoin

_Karystos 1920.JPG

Karystos1900.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΕΛΙΑ την χρονολογει του 1912
> 
> Karystos1.JPG



Και δυο ακομη φωτογραφιες της Καρυστου απο την δεκαετια 1920 και απο το 1965 (η δευτερη του φωτογραφου Πατσαβου)...   Για τον φιλο _Roi Baudoin_

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Karustos 1920s.JPG

Karustos 1965 Patsabos.JPG

----------


## dum

ΤΟ 1980 ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΙΑ.ΒΓΗΚΑΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΑΡΚΑ.ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΤΟ 1980 ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΙΑ.ΒΓΗΚΑΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΑΡΚΑ.ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ.


Για κοιταξε εδω για περισσοτερα στοιχεια για αυτη την γραμμη  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=20

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη αεροφωτογραφια της Καρυστου με το Ελενα Π. στο λιμανι,  απο καρτποσταλ εποχης

_postcard by B.Hsaias.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ Β.Ησαιας


_

----------


## Ellinis

Άφιξη του ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ στην πόλη για την οποία ονομάστηκε

karystos2.jpg

----------

